# [SOLVED] Resolution Problem when trying to play Velvet Assassin



## ReaperXL2 (Feb 19, 2009)

:upset:Hello there people. I am Having a problem when I try to run Velvet Assassin. the game boots up ok and the intro starts, then the screen goes black giving the message "cannot display this resolution". I have to use task manager to kill the program and restore my desktop. i have fished around and found that the problem seems to be that the coders have implemented a routine in the game that overrides any user resolution settings, even when they are set via the game boot interface. The game overrides the settings and set the game display resolution up around 1600. My monitor is an old Dell model Max Res around 1400. I have run every game that I own (which is a lot) in 1024 and 1280 both at 60hz with absolutely no problems. My gpu Is a Nvidea 8600GT 512Mb Pci-e. All drivers and DirectX up to date.

Although the problem has been noted elswhere, there was no anwer regarding the solution to this problem. Is the solution a game patch, do I have to edit a setup or ini file? I hope someone can help me to resolve this problem as not being able to play this game is driving me mad.

A point of note is that I can play this game with no problems at all if I display on my 38" hd lcd which is more than capable of displaying 1600 resolution.

I sincerely hope someone can help me to solve this problem.

Many many thanks in advance.

ReaperXL2


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: Resolution Problem when trying to play Velvet Assassin*

hello,
is there any settings that you can change regarding the game's resolution before you enter the game? like a game launcher?


----------



## ReaperXL2 (Feb 19, 2009)

*Re: Resolution Problem when trying to play Velvet Assassin*

Thank you RockmasteR for your interest in my problem. in answer to your question, Yes there is a game launcher that gives you the option to adjust game & video settings before the game launches fully. The problem being that regardless of what you set the resolution at using this launcher,when the game boots fully it ignores the users choice of resolution and sets the game to what it thinks is the optimum setting. This ends up being set to high for my monitor to display. The game continues to run with sound etc. but I get the message on a black screen saying "cannot display this resolution". Is there a way to prevent the game from overriding the user settings. All my drivers are fully updated And I can find no official patch to rectify the display issue. I have checked the official forums and also found no solution, although i did come across another person with the same issue, but allas, he also had no solution.

Any help with this issue would be greatfully recieved.

Again thanks for your interest.

Regards.

ReaperXL2


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: Resolution Problem when trying to play Velvet Assassin*

try to lower the refresh rate of your monitor:
go to control panel -> display-> advanced -> monitor
set the refresh rate to a lower value (eg: 60 hertz)


----------



## ReaperXL2 (Feb 19, 2009)

*Re: Resolution Problem when trying to play Velvet Assassin*

Hello RockmasteR. Thanks for getting back to me. I have tried all of your suggestions, all to no avail. A friend did a frequency test on the monitor and we determined that although the monitor reported through Nvidea control panel that all the frequencies were available, in reality when the monitor tried to implement any of them above 1024mhz it f*%£&ed up completely. Inevitably the monitor ended up in the wheelie bin outside. I now have a new 17" IBM widescreen monitor and the game displays and plays flawlessly straight out of the box. I will mark this thread as solved ok?

Thanks mate for all your help and advice. I've learned a lot and hope in time to help a lot.

Massive Respect.

ReaperXL2...


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

you are welcome 
glad that you solved the problem, enjoy the game


----------

